# Does Anentome helena "Assassin Snail" harm HC carpet?



## bammbamm (May 12, 2006)

Hello,

I have read that Anentome helena burrows in the substrate while hunting other snails. That won't harm HC or Glosso carpet?
--
Does anyone have any experience with those snails? What about their snail eating rate and their reproduction rate? They attack shrimps or not? etc..

Thanks.


----------

